# Low flying military jets



## lloydh

Hi everyone! this is my first post on the forum (and what a great forum it is). Hope you like the images! Also for those of you wondering what air force it is, its the a RAF. 

Hawk T1


Bae Hawk T1 by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

Eurofighter typhoon


Eurofighter typhoon by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

Tornado GR4


Panavia Tornado GR4 Low Level by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

Tornado GR4 " Shiny Two"


Panavia Tornado GR4 &quot;Shiny Two&quot; by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

Hawk T1


Hawk T1 by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

F-15 Strike Eagle 


F-15E Strike eagle by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

Hawk T1


Hawk T1 by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

Tucano 


Short Tucano by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

Cockpit of a GR4


gr4 cockpit by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

Hercules C-130


Hercules C-130J by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

Fluffy Hawk T1


Hawk pulling fluff by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

Eurofighter Typhoon


Eurofighter typhoon by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

QinetiQ Alpha Jet


QinetiQ Alpha Jet by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

Harrier GR9


Harrier GR9 by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

Hercules C-130


Hercules C-130 by www.lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr
Please don't use my images without prior permission please! :thumbup:


----------



## A.Amiri

wooooow

really nice shoots specially Tornado GR4 :thumbup:


----------



## pbelarge

It looks like you are in another jet/plane, is that so?


----------



## molested_cow

Wow, looks like as if you were on a chase plane! Incredible shots!


----------



## lloydh

Thanks everyone, unfortunately I wasn't in a plane :-( I was stood on a very cold hillside where they practice low flying


----------



## lloydh

Just added a few more in the original post, would love to hear what you all think!


----------



## pbelarge

The photos are amazing, and absolutely incredible with the fact you were actually on the ground taking the shots! Great job!!


----------



## Destin

What camera/lens combo were they shot with? I would think you'd have to have AT LEAST a 500mm to get these!!


----------



## lloydh

Thanks! They were taken with a nikon d80 and the nikkor 70-300mm vr lens.


----------



## smlblk396

I wish we had a place like that awesome shots I could stand on that hillside all day if they were coming by.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Incredible... i felt like you have to be an Ironman to do these shots LOL.


----------



## Robin Usagani

nice.. 1/400 sec and you get that much blur because they are so fast.


----------



## lloydh

There travelling at about 350-400 knots so there not exactly slow  but  the lowest I ever go for the jets is about 1/200th sec thats about my limit


----------



## edouble

AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Timbo1961

This is a place (Machynlleth in Wales ... where the name comes from) that I would love to go ... on my bucket-list for sure.
Awesome shots Lloyd!!!
I have seen videos etc. with these guys flying below you ...
I am so envious ...
Nicely done!!!

One of these days I will get there from Canada...

http://www.mjaviation.co.uk/Lowfly.htm

YouTube - Mach Loop - Low Flying Route In Wales

YouTube - Mach Loop Low Flying Wales September 9th 2009


----------



## The Empress

Amazing shots especially for being on the ground!!! And welcome to the forum


----------



## Ady

These are stunning, for me T1,GR4,F15,GR9 are my pick of the very very fine bunch. They are the sort of images that you see on the walls as acrylic panels at BAE,RR and associated engineering shops.


----------



## Bend The Light

We holiday in Wales regularly. Just up the valley from Machynlleth is a place called Corris...basically between Dolgellau and Mac...the jets fly down there really low, and the valley sides are high. I love the place, but have never taken the camera up there...

It's a regular haunt for photographers, though. Quite a nice hotel on the junction with the Tal-y-llyn road, too.


----------



## benjo

Amazing pictures. Thanks for sharing your lens info.

I love how you see all the blur around the jet it really adds to the flying effect. Again amazing shots thanks for sharing.


----------



## Flems

Awesome shots you've got there. I love the few of the Tornado and especially the one of the F15. Gotta love the vapor.


----------



## oldmacman

Whoa. Incredible work. I love the crispness of your pan shots and really appreciate how difficult that must be with a long lens.


----------



## KmH

That is way cool you are on the hillside but still shooting down at them.

I wonder how heavy the cropping is. I just know I will wind up getting me another 70-300 VR.


----------



## AverageJoe

Very cool shots, the F-15 shot looks like it's shot from above while it breaks the sound barrier.


----------



## daarksun

these are awesome!


----------



## altitude604

deadly shots!

i'm going to have to visit the Mach Loop for sure. either that or hope that NATO comes back to Goose Bay. lol


----------



## lloydh

Thanks every one, nice to see that people like them 

Upgraded my kit now so hopefully will be producing better images


----------



## Andy5D

love them pics m8 there not from raf valley are they ?


----------



## lloydh

Some of the hawks are yes 

Why?


----------



## Undo

Wow, great shots!


----------



## FranDaMan

seen some these before on another forum and loved them.
Seeing them here......I still love them.

You did an amazing job


----------



## sydneykimi

Wow all of these shots are awesome, you nailed them


----------



## Yucel

great shots, were you in a plane?


----------



## lloydh

Yucel said:


> great shots, were you in a plane?



Nope I was on a mountain :thumbup:


----------



## Compaq

Apprx, how far away were you the planes?

Nicely done getting all of the planes into the frames, considering many of them fill it. edit: lol, you've probably cropped them  

I guess this is one of the times having a really quick camera helps


----------



## Andy5D

lloydh said:


> Some of the hawks are yes
> 
> Why?



nah was just wondering was over there a while ago was also up in 
leuchars a while a few months back


----------



## PASM

Really good.


----------



## lloydh

Andy5D said:


> lloydh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the hawks are yes
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nah was just wondering was over there a while ago was also up in
> leuchars a while a few months back
Click to expand...


Are you involved in the air force then mate?


----------



## MrMikeyZ2189

These are incredible


----------



## safeshot

awesome shots, thanks for sharing:thumbup:


----------



## Andy5D

lloydh said:


> Andy5D said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lloydh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the hawks are yes
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nah was just wondering was over there a while ago was also up in
> leuchars a while a few months back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you involved in the air force then mate?
Click to expand...


nah just have a intrest in planes , live in the outskirts of dublin beside a place called casment get alot of military planes in


----------



## Drake

Great shots, I wish I lived in such a place


----------



## PhillyPhoton

Great shots!


----------



## xjoewhitex

WOw im impressed, puts my pictures to shame lol. I love the " Cockpit of a GR4" photo, amazing shot.


----------

